# I stopped tipping taxi drivers



## karma420 (Oct 23, 2016)

They don't deserve to be tipped. Charging doesn't blow from the airport just because it isn't the city. Lying about saying you know where you are going, making up high way numbers that didn't come out of my mouth, and not having an ipass? Ugh no thanks no tip for you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

karma420 said:


> They don't deserve to be tipped. Charging doesn't blow from the airport just because it isn't the city. Lying about saying you know where you are going, making up high way numbers that didn't come out of my mouth, and not having an ipass? Ugh no thanks no tip for you.


It's ok.
We figured you out 30 seconds before you got in.
We long hauled your @$$ and got our tip anyways


----------



## karma420 (Oct 23, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's ok.
> We figured you out 30 seconds before you got in.
> We long hauled your @$$ and got our tip anyways


Obviously that's why no tip lol already know it's included


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

karma420 said:


> Obviously that's why no tip lol already know it's included


It was a joke.
I've been cabbing approximately 19 years and have long hauled people less than 5 times.
If you tip, I put you in a certain file in my mind.
True story;
I built and ran my cab company in Waltham, Ma for 9 years.
Being working middle class, I drove one of my own cabs so knew which regulars tipped and which ones didn't.
During crazy rainstorms it was not uncommon for two of these people to call at the same time, a tipper and a stiffer.
I had one Cab left.
The stiffer got left in the rain 
Tips is an acronym:
To
Insure
Prompt 
Service
.
Enjoy the rain, bring an umbrella


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well.. that particular driver deserved no tip...

that's what tips are for... to reward good behavior and stiff them when they are jerks...


----------



## excpomelo (Nov 7, 2016)

Well.. that particular driver deserved no tip...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

karma420 said:


> Charging doesn't blow from the airport just because it isn't the city.


Incoherent, please correct: *D-*


----------

